# Brush Bandit 90 ?????



## YUKON 659 (Jan 8, 2003)

I was wondering if anybody has had any experience using a Bandit Model 90? I'm looking at purchasing a used one with a 50 H.P. diesel and auto feed. It's got about 500 hrs. on it, any comments?

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Frans (Jan 8, 2003)

It is one of the nicest chippers out there. Very solid, chips well.
Mind you not all are created equal.
Does the one you are looking at have a 'crotch cruncher'? (It is a hydrolic ram that forces the upper feed wheel down) those make all the difference.
I would avoid the auto feed option on the early models.
One option offered was (or still is) an extension for the discharge chute well worth the $ if you are chipping into a partially covered truck bed, It really directs the flow of chips exactly.
You said it was a 50 horse diesel. The one I used was a Duetz air cooled engine. Is this a Perkins? I have never been fond of the Perkins. They are long running engines but use 50-60 year old technology.
Bandit 90 means it will chip up to 9" material. It is a little chipper that works very hard. So check for sloppy bearings, worn bed knife, clutch wear etc etc
Good luck
Frans


----------



## Menchhofer (Jan 8, 2003)

Used to have 90xp 88 hp which is basically same machine..only more horsepower and heavy duty frame and wider infeed chute.
Had very good luck with the 90. Dependable and trouble free.


The diesel is a good choice though. Would probably be a good machine if it was taken care of. Usually chips to 9" but 9 is pressing it. Perhaps with the diesel it will not bog down as much.

Do you know if the 50hp came with the machine? That seems like the low end of the horsepower range for that size chipper...


----------



## Eric E. (Jan 8, 2003)

I have a BB 90 with a 50 hp perkins, great machine. When I bought it there was 200 hrs and its near 700 hrs now. Never had a problem with it. You can get free saftey update kits from BB to get all the new saftey features.


----------



## YUKON 659 (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks for the input. The chipper is in excellent condition, has been well maintained and stored inside since new. It does have a 50 h.p. Perkins and I'm not sure about the "crotch cruncher". I prolly won't be chipping a lot of 9" stuff....plan on using anthing this size for firewood....mostly going to chip 6" and smaller. The unit is a 1995...does $8500.00 sound like a reasonable price? 

Jeff


----------



## DDM (Jan 9, 2003)

From what ive been told the perkins is a better engine. The Duetz needs to have the Timing belt changed every 250 Hrs or you run the risk of Totalling your engine. Dont know just what the Service tech told me.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jan 9, 2003)

Our 90xp which is deluxe of your model was 1996. Excellent condition. New in 96 was around 16,000. Four years later I receive $10,000 trade in on larger one. I did not think it was too bad a deal.

I would think you should be able to get the price down, but it is just my opinion. 

Good choice with the diesel engine.


----------



## Eric E. (Jan 9, 2003)

$8500 isn't bad if it is in real good condition. I have been offered $7500 from a dealer on my 94 machine, it has some rust spots and some small dings. I'd start at $7500 but I'd pay the $8500 probably.


----------

